# Daddy Daughter Morning at Strawberry



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I decided with my wife and son out of town for the next few days i would take the opportunity and take my daughter fishing... I knew this would be a challenge as she is a restless 2 year old...but she loves getting outside and playing

We started this morning around 6:30 while driving up we spotted this guy









My daughter slept the entire ride which was great because I figured the longer she slept the more we could fish..we got there around 7:40 i woke her up and put her in the back pack and off we went... I packed her some food for breakfast and she ate while i fished









A short time later i hooked into the one and only fish for the morning, he fought like mad, Spring fish are the best, this guy put up a fight until i released him back into the water...



















Being a restless 2 year old she enjoyed dropping rocks into the water and playing in the mud 









All in all we were only there for 2 hours and i only spent about an hour fishing as she needed a lot of attention but i must say because of her this was the best hour of fishing i have ever had. Fishing (being outdoors) with your kids makes it all the better... she was so excited to see and touch the fish...

The berry is clear, there were loads of boats everywhere i saw no ice at all


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

get her a fly rod brian and she will be hook'em by next year


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Your the man frogger! Looks like you had a blast...good on ya!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go on the fish. Your daughter is adorable. How old is she? Makes me want to take my little stinker pants out.

Edit:I was showing my 18 month old daughter and saw your girl is 2. I should pay attention.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now that's a good 2 hours invested.  

She's a cutie. It's nice that she gave you enough time to fish a little.

That cutt is a bruiser. Did you bother to measure? Looks close.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Frogger, Were you at the berry friday afternoon on the east side? My wife and I were jigging, and a guy his little girl and wife stopped to talk. Iam betting my wife iwas you guys.. Post up let me know.. Anywho That's a great lookin cutt..


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

To me that is what fishing is all about lots of great memories. good job sir!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Frogger, Were you at the berry friday afternoon on the east side? My wife and I were jigging, and a guy his little girl and wife stopped to talk. Iam betting my wife iwas you guys.. Post up let me know.. Anywho That's a great lookin cutt..


Sorry, not me, my Wife is out of town, it was just me and my daughter. We were only up there Saturday morning...How was the fishing for you?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> That cutt is a bruiser. Did you bother to measure? Looks close.


I did not, i had not intentions of keeping any fish that day, just wanted her to see them...

there was a group of guys on pontoon boats out in front of me and he caught a HOG |-O-|

I was hoping it was someone from here as i saw him takes pics...


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

The fishing for us was pretty much as it was for you. 2 fish all day.wife had one strike, I'll I can tell you is the little cutie that was over by us talked are ears off. and it was wonderful, all we have are boys .all are grand kids are boys, Props to you super Dad!! she was right were she belong. How COOL is that??


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Clad to here you got the kid out. We have to pass on our dream to the next generation.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> The fishing for us was pretty much as it was for you. 2 fish all day.wife had one strike, I'll I can tell you is the little cutie that was over by us talked are ears off. and it was wonderful, all we have are boys .all are grand kids are boys, Props to you super Dad!! she was right were she belong. How COOL is that??


mine was very chatty as well, it funny because she still is telling everyone about the fish she caught... :lol: --\O


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work getting her out at a young age, my daughter is 5 and she loves to throw rocks, usually can get a good 2 hours in before the rocks start flying. Nice cut and good work on getting your daughter used to fishing!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Your post made me laugh Orvis because that is so my daughter, when we go fishing the rocks are flying. My daughter just turned 3 and gets more snaggs than anything, probably needs another year before she'll get it, but can't wait. Thanks for the post Frogger, you little girl is a cutie!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

There is nothing better in this life in my opinion than spending time with our children while doing these things that we love and giving them memories to keep with them for the rest of their lives. Seeing your little girl eating her cereal there while your trying to fish hits right at home with me and is just awesome. I just spent 4 days up there having my own daddy daughter outings and was able to take my only son up there for his first time. I was able to witness my 5 and a half year old daughter catch her first Strawberry Cutthroat all by herself, to see the joy on her face and how proud she was was very emotional and the fact that only she and I shared that moment together is truly priceless. Awesome cut as well!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I could not agree more, Like i said, we only fished for an hour but it was the best fishing i have ever had... It makes it more exciting when you see them get excited...


----------

